# [solved] Kein Linksklick unter Fluxbox in Programmmenus ...

## cryptosteve

Hi,

das Problem ist so merkwürdig wie der genannte Betreff. 

Ich kann unter Fluxbox keine Linksklick in Reitermenüs bestimmter Anwendungen machen. Dazu gehören z.B. die Einstellungsmenüs von pcmanfm oder auch nm-applet -> Verbindungen bearbeiten. In letzterem kann ich nicht von "kabelgebunden" auf "Funknetzwerk", etc. wechseln.

In anderen Anwendungen (z.B. firefox -> Bearbeiten -> Einstellungen -> Erweitert) funktioniert der Linksklick auf Menüreiter (Tabs). 

Ich habe es schon mit einer jungfräulichen fluxbox-Konfiguration versucht und mit einem neuen User. Mir fällt so rein gar nichts dazu ein.

Hat das irgendwer schonmal gesehen?!

----------

## cryptosteve

errr ... mein Fehler. Mit einem neuen User geht es doch, nur nicht mit dem, den ich schon für Testzwecke angelegt hatte.

Das dürfte aber eher kompliziert zu debuggen sein.

----------

## cryptosteve

Klasse, der Thread war richtig für die Katz, von Anfang an nur mit mir selbst unterhalten.  :Smile: 

Ich konnte das Problem durch einen Wechsel des gtk-Themes via x11-themes/gtk-theme-switch lösen.

----------

